# Best onboard charger



## nyjay75 (Jul 7, 2010)

I need to get an onboard battery charger. I would like to hear some opinions on which one to get. I only have 3 requirements.....1..gotta be a 2 bank.;;;;;2..need at least 6ft leads;;;;;3..needs to be under $150...
Thanks, Jay


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 13, 2010)

bass pros 2 bank charger meets all your requirements. That is what I bought.


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2010)

the more i read up on these the more i like them
a little over the price range but it maty be worth it

https://www.batterystuff.com/battery-chargers/12-volt/marine-chargers/GEN2.html


----------



## nyjay75 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just talked to a guy that bought a minkota 2 bank 5 amps per bank and he said it did the job. I do like the one on the link you just posted, I'll read up on it alittle more cause I like the 10 amps better than 5. Thanks, Jay


----------



## nyjay75 (Jul 13, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> bass pros 2 bank charger meets all your requirements. That is what I bought.


do you have 2 deep cycles? I have 1 deep cycle and 1 reg car battery, will the charger work for the 2 different types?


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2010)

yes it will work for that.. I run 4 batteries in my boat and am looking at the 4 bank charger


----------

